# Lowrance chip



## DUCKHEAD (Apr 28, 2007)

I recently got a lowrance elite 5ti total scan. What is the best chip to get for it? I fish central ohio and lake erie.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

top of the line platinum next is navionics +. you should be fine with the navionic + chip.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

+1, I agree..


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

The navionics+ chip is a great choice, I use one myself but when I was at Cabelas I noticed that they are running a promotion on the Navionics Platinum Chip for the month of April with $30 dollars off. Might be worth looking at paying a few more dollars to get the satellite overlay feature.


----------

